

Ask HN: Where are the enterprise gurus? - Terry_B

Hey guys,<p>I feel like I know of many great people, blogs, books and articles etc about building consumer products and websites but not so much on how to design and sell B2B enterprise products.<p>I'm new to the enterprise world and I wish I had more quality information to guide me.<p>Steve Blank's blog and book on Customer Driven Development has been very useful and interesting for example.<p>Any suggestions guys?<p>Thankyou
======
bhousel
Mike Taber's recent writeup on enterprise software is pretty good:

[http://www.miketaber.net/2009/10/29/how-to-sell-
enterprise-s...](http://www.miketaber.net/2009/10/29/how-to-sell-enterprise-
software/)

------
jayliew
Are you selling to the enterprise? If you have specific questions, I could
probably answer some - based on my experience working for a public Fortune 500
that sells to entreprise

